# CPC-A Seeking a Medical Coder position in southwestern PA.



## FLSJarrel (Jun 2, 2010)

I have recently been certified as a CPC-A and am now looking for a medical coding position in Southwestern Pennsylvania, primarily near the Uniontown—Connellsville—Brownsville Area in Fayette County. My credentials and achievements are detailed below in my  resume.  If these skills would be useful to your office,  a meeting to further discuss your needs could be to our mutual benefit.  Please contact me at 724-677-0757 or email me at FLSJarrel@verizon.net.

Florence Shirley
474 Rowes Run Road
Smock, PA  15480
724-677-0757
FLSJarrel@verizon.net

Results-oriented, self-motivated professional with extensive background in detailed organizational practices and a talent for developing effective problem solutions seeking a medical coding specialist position.

Key Medical Coding Skills
 CPC-A Certification (Apprentice)
 Proficient in ICD-9-CM & CPT Coding.
 Experienced in using HCPCS Level II Codes.
 Trained in Medical Records & Medical Billing.
 Skilled in Medical Terminology, Anatomy, & Physiology.
 Educated in Medical Ethics, Legal Issues, & HIPAA guidelines & standards.

Additional Qualifications
 Strong verbal & written communication skills.
 Ability to multitask in a fast paced environment.
 Skilled in creating effective client relationships.
 Efficient time & resource management.

Computer Skills
 MS Word, Excel, & Access, & Windows XP 
 Ingenix Encoder Pro
 Familiar with Medcin EHR
 Type 45 WPM, 10 key
 Ability to quickly learn computer programs. 

Employment History
Waldenbooks, a Division of Borders Group Inc—Decatur, GA  1986 – 2007
                                                           Store Manager  1994 – 2007
 Profitably managed a Waldenbooks and its associated seasonal business DAY By DAY Calendars. 
 Provided high quality customer service through team building, ranking on average in the top 10%.  
 Organized and prioritized tasks to support a customer service environment while still achieving operational goals in a timely manner.
 Accurately managed daily register receipts, deposit preparations, and bank receipt reconciliations. 
 Administered a customer database for special orders & reservations, maintained filing systems.
 Prepared weekly schedules, accurately processed payroll.
 Awarded district MVP in 2000 for overall store excellence, Best Seasonal Business in the district for 1999, and Top Team Performance for February 2006 for best store in the region with respect to delivering, mentoring, and driving service excellence.

B. Dalton Bookseller—King of Prussia, PA, Assistant Manager 1984 to 1986  
Hess's—Trexlertown, PA, Snack Bar Manager	                 1982 to 1984  
Penn State Graduate Business Library—University Park, PA, Desk Clerk & Secretary	                                                       1980 to 1981 

Education
2009, Diploma, Medical Coding Program, U.S. Career Institute, Fort Collins, CO
2005, MS in Astronomy, University of Western Sydney, Australia
1981, BS in Astronomy, Penn State University, PA

Professional Organizations
Certified Member (CPC-A), American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC), Salt Lake City, UT


----------

